# Clonidine, an under estimated drug.



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Let me share with you few pharmacological aspect about clonidine.

Clonidine is an Alpha 2a receptor agonist. It inhibits adrenaline by a downregulation mechanisme.

Approved for anxiety, OCD and PTSD.

Clonidine acts as a NMDA agonist. It reverses Ketamine toxicity and opioïd toxicity.

NA is largely involved in anxiety disorders specialy DP symptomes.

The Theory behing that is that during a very strong panic attack or traumatic event alpha 2a receptors get dammaged.

( source French proffesional website )

The consequence is that more NA is left in the synaptic cleft and autoreceptor can't clear up the excess NA.

-- > symptomes Hyperarousale, restless leg syndrome anxiety .

The more you stress the more you dammage receptors and there goes the happy cycle of DP.

On the HPPD forum Clonidine is very popular for DP symptomes, one girl even said '' I think it is the only med that just doesnt cover uo symptomes but helps the main cause of DP symptomes ''

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/10836284/

For the people how tried it, pls give us feedbacks !

Thank you !


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

I took it a week ago, it helped a bit with anxiety but not with DP. However my dosage was very low, 0.1.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

I really like this one. So far, to me, it's probably the best pharmaceutical alternative for anxiety, hyperexcitability/over-stimulation, stress, and surprisingly, many other associated symptoms you wouldn't think it could treat without causing majorly uncomfortable side effects that just make everything worse, or trying to get rid of in the first place. 0.1mg is very strong, makes me want to lie down within an hour, causes grogginess and a little fogginess into the next day, but not as bad as other medications used for psychological issues and such. Comparing the two antihypertensive (although this feels like much more than an antihypertensive), I like it better than propranolol in the short-term, which the latter makes me feel very sick. Clonidine is a better all-rounder, while propranolol provides an immediate heart/chest/racy relief, in my opinion, but the side effects of propranolol become unbearable the next day, or if taken more than once a week.

Very underrated, with so much potential.


----------

